# Martian Winds and Other Sounds



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2021)

> If you hear one new thing today, how about making it the sound of wind on Mars?
> 
> Two microphones aboard the Perseverance Rover have "recorded nearly five hours of Martian wind gusts, rover wheels crunching over gravel and motors whirring as the spacecraft moves its arm," NASA says.
> 
> NASA has launched an interactive resource that allows listeners to hear recordings taken millions of miles away on the surface of the Red Planet.



https://www.npr.org/2021/10/23/1048347432/listen-to-the-otherworldly-sound-of-martian-wind


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450154413050396674


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 24, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> https://www.npr.org/2021/10/23/1048347432/listen-to-the-otherworldly-sound-of-martian-wind
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450154413050396674


First time I've heard this.  Thank you for sharing  SeaBreeze.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> First time I've heard this.  Thank you for sharing  SeaBreeze.


You're welcome Tom.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 24, 2021)

@SeaBreeze  -  how very interesting; thanks for sharing...

imagine how different it might if we could hear it through a dog's ears...?  I envy that they can hear so much better than we can...


----------



## feywon (Oct 24, 2021)

Too cool! My daughter, like Buzz Aldrin is a big Mars fan. She will love this.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2021)

So cool!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 24, 2021)

That was Really Special!  Now I wish we could/would send a team of humans to Mars.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 24, 2021)

Pepper said:


> That was Really Special!  Now I wish we could/would send a team of humans to Mars.


Don't think that will happen as soon as they once thought.  I'm a NASA fan & read & watch all I can about all the different rockets going up into space.

  One article I read is the Mars Rovers are sending back a lot more info that it won't be possible to sustain life on Mars right now.  So they are now looking at colonizing the Moon first.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm also a space fan.  Puts everything in perspective:
This little spot of earth.
(This litel spot of erthe)


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks @SeaBreeze this is interesting.  With my hearing I could not get much, but just thinking that I was listening to Martian wind was impressive.


----------



## Shero (Oct 25, 2021)

Just listened Seabreeze, thanks! It is of course very exciting and a little scary at the same time to think we are so close to realising space dreams!


----------

